# Solar shower



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking for information on benefits or otherwise of solar "shower".
We have a basic (own spec) Renault Master conversion - essentials but no shower, water heater etc. Planning a trip to Europe in the autumn using Aires, France Passion etc and few campsites (only when really necessary)
Cold water capacity 20l, gas 4.5k calor & 2.75 Camping gaz for cooking, heating water in kettle, etc.
In order to conserve gas thought it would be good - and it has been recommended - a 20l solar shower to provide hot water for washing up, washing and even a shower.
Has anyone any experience of these and can you recommend a good one? (if you would recommend one at all :roll
Thanks
Magbrin


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Do you mean those black rubber bag kind? we have one and its really quite good but you have to have full sunlight on it for a few hours but it does get very warm. We hang or hung it from our ladder at the back and used it to wash sand off feet it holds a lot of water though am sure if you filled it full you could possibly wash your hair with it but not a full shower unless its a slap and tickle kinda wash.

There are shower tents available so putting the shower attachment bit it could be quite good specially if you had two of them going at the same time. They are very inexpensive think we got ours for £5 at a camping shop.

If its not the above - have no idea but enjoyed typing this ...

Greenie having had one two many !!!! :lol:


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

greenasthegrass said:


> Do you mean those black rubber bag kind? we have one and its really quite good but you have to have full sunlight on it for a few hours but it does get very warm. We hang or hung it from our ladder at the back and used it to wash sand off feet it holds a lot of water though am sure if you filled it full you could possibly wash your hair with it but not a full shower unless its a slap and tickle kinda wash.
> 
> There are shower tents available so putting the shower attachment bit it could be quite good specially if you had two of them going at the same time. They are very inexpensive think we got ours for £5 at a camping shop.
> 
> ...


Thanks Greenie
That's the one - cheap & cheerful. Thought it was a lick & promise but I'll go for the slap & tickle  No room for shower tent - inside or out, but we are very clean, really!
Have one for me  
Mags


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We've used them for years and they are very effective, in our opinion. If it's been warm and sunny all day care is needed because the water can get almost scalding hot! We generally lay the solar water heating bag flat on the ground or on a table, so the mid-day sun's rays hit it as close to 90 degrees as possible.

Can't understand why more people don't use them - so cheap and free hot water.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I would also say a good thing, but to also mind the temperatue!

The last time I used one on a hot day, we'd left it out all day, came back for a late evening slap and tickle but had to wait another 2-3 hours for it to cool down!

Some people use this principle in a more permanant way, wether its a 20l jerrycan or a proper black water tank fixed to the roof.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

I've used the black bag shower when staying in France one winter. Lovely sunny days and blinking cold nights. However Filling the bag up and leaving it on the van roof during the day (when parked up) produced water which was too hot to use on some days. There is also more than enough water for a good shower once you get used to it.

My van has the double doors at the back so a simple shower curtain hung across the doors gave ample privacy.

If you're travelling, put the bag on the dash under the windscreen. It gets heat from the sun and the motorhome.

If you forget or can't put it in the sun then half fill it with cold water and add very hot (not boiling) water from the kettle. This gives an instant shower.

The opposite works too. On the days it's too hot to use, empty some of the water into the washing up bowl and top up with cold water to use the shower.

A magic little invention. I wonder why there are not yet any water type solar panels for 'vans? :?


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi

We bought a "Safari Douche" in Germany many years ago. Runs off the 12v socket and has a submersible pump which pops into a plastic container (of any size). Works fine. Saw someone using the gravity fed, "hang off the wall" type, a few weeks ago in France It seemed to do the job.


They used to sell one in the E&M years ago, whereby, you had to stand in a basin of water with a foot pump, and the water travelled up a tube, to a ring with holes in it round your neck. How's that for re-cycling and exercising.    

That would keep the nosy neighbour brigade, entertained. 8O 8O 8O 8O 



Andy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Solar showers are the bizz, we only have a 10ltr one but its enough for a shower for two (if you're quick), the 20ltr one must last for ages.
On a recent trip to Greece we used it every day but as has been said, check the water temp before use or you could burn your bits. 8O 

I just dangle ours from the nearest tree or hang it from the awning. I've shortened the pipe otherwis you have to do a limbo dance to get under it. :lol: 

Never thought about using it for the washing up, must try that.

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

Hi

I had one of those hang up silver solar showers and it was ok - but as other said it could get very hot.

A couple of other ideas.

1) A black plastic pop bottle - Tango I think - a couple of these filled with water will soon warm up and are ideal for washing up. Leave them on the dash boardd etc if you go out. Leave the top off though. The black colour absorbs the heat.

2) One of these - this is what I now have. I also use if for washing the van.

http://www.greenfingers.com/superstore/product.asp?dept_id=200439&pf_id=LS8186D&co=fr

Russell


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

What about this (don't know if it's any good as I've never used one);

Solar Shower from Go Outdoors

By the way, if you're needing any goodies purchased from Go Outdoors just PM me. 
I'd be happy to get them for you and bring them up to you next weekend.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

WOW  I am impressed with your quick responses  
Thanks guys for all your help, experiences, advice and tips.
It was such a simple, cheap thing that I thought that there must be a catch. If the only catch is that the water can get too hot (for free) it has GOT to be good and for less than £5.00, you surely can't go wrong  I think this is the answer to my hot water for the trip, however I am not so sure that it will work on our return - there is precious little daylight, let alone sunshine, in the north of scotland in the winter :!: 
Thanks again & I will PM you, Hezbez
Magbrin


----------

